# I need suggestions



## conley14 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, i am going to buy a baitcaster and i have never used one before so i want to know what is a good starter reel for under $100?


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Abu silver max combo like 80 bucks at the fin I have 4 of them.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

what are you fishing for.. bass?


----------



## conley14 (Apr 24, 2009)

pawcat said:


> what are you fishing for.. bass?


Bass and Saugeye


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lew's $99 plus 10% off this Sat and Sun at Fishermans Central in Akron. Best reel you can buy for $99. The less you pay, the less you get.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

Bass pro shops and cabelas has the pro qualifier on sale for 50 dollars normally 100. I have a couple of them and like them alot.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

That lews is a good deal


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

The Lew's is a very good reel for $100, I've used one for a few years.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Lew's $99 plus 10% off this Sat and Sun at Fishermans Central in Akron. Best reel you can buy for $99. The less you pay, the less you get.


X2


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

crappietime said:


> Bass pro shops and cabelas has the pro qualifier on sale for 50 dollars normally 100. I have a couple of them and like them alot.


^^^This^^^ you won't be disappointed. If you don't like it contact me and I'll give you what you paid for it. Either speed they have is good I personally like faster reels in most cases.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Abu Garcia Ultra Max Baitcast Combo $79.99 at Dick's
They just had a $20 off sale for $59 I picked up one of these last year. Pretty nice rod and reel combo. Not my best baitcater but it works the same as the $$$ ones.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I started with BPS Extreme baitcasters (when they were dark green). Used it for a couple of years, and from then till now, I have bounced from higher dollar reels, down to some that were below $100. I eventually settled on the Pro Qualifier. As mentioned above, good baitcaster for the money!

My vote: Pro Qualifier


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

There is a newer shimano at the 99 price point that may be worth a look:
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanoslxreel.html


----------



## conley14 (Apr 24, 2009)

Fishing Flyer said:


> There is a newer shimano at the 99 price point that may be worth a look:
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanoslxreel.html


Has anyone on here used this new Shimano? Shimano has always been my favorite for spinning reels so if this new reel is good that is what i want to get.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you sure you want/need a baitcaster. Personally I own 20 plus poles and not one is a bait caster. It's a very different feel / cast motion and action and you'll need to stick with it to learn the best hook set and reel. Good for you - try it,


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

crappietime said:


> Bass pro shops and cabelas has the pro qualifier on sale for 50 dollars normally 100. I have a couple of them and like them alot.


I'm with ya on the Pro Qualifier. $50 is a steal. I like mine better than my
Revo STX,it was $200


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

conley14 said:


> Has anyone on here used this new Shimano? Shimano has always been my favorite for spinning reels so if this new reel is good that is what i want to get.


I’ve not used the new one, I have Curados. I stick to Shimano for baitcasters, tried another brand once and was disappointed. Call Fishermans Headquarters in Dayton, they’ll give you an honest opinion and perhaps a deal.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dragline said:


> Are you sure you want/need a baitcaster. Personally I own 20 plus poles and not one is a bait caster. It's a very different feel / cast motion and action and you'll need to stick with it to learn the best hook set and reel. Good for you - try it,


The vast majority of my stuff is spinning, but I do have 2 baitcasting outfits. A heavier one for pike and muskie and a lighter one for bass. I caught a pig of a smallie on Lake Erie a couple of years ago, and I'm glad I was using that bass rig. Sometimes you just need a winch.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> The vast majority of my stuff is spinning, but I do have 2 baitcasting outfits. A heavier one for pike and muskie and a lighter one for bass. I caught a pig of a smallie on Lake Erie a couple of years ago, and I'm glad I was using that bass rig. Sometimes you just need a winch.


Love my curados and citicas


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Okuma! Smooth!


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Walmart sells Lew’s- Hank Parker rods for $40.00.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

****Disclaimer fishing is my only true vice and owns 90% of my discretionary income****
In my teens I bought several bait casting combos in the 100-120 range. They all were junk. My first kayak was an Ocean Kayak spec 300.00 next was a Wilderness Systems Ride 115 bought a blem for 750.00 the difference is night and day. That being said I would suggest waiting for a couple months or if you have the discretionary income now buy a reel for a bit more than 100.00. The curado k is 179.99 and an amazing deal. I just upgraded one real to a Curado DC and it is unreal. I wasted a couple hundred bucks on reels and rods throughout the years and it took a curado and the braking system for me to really get it. PM me your info and I will check at home after my business trip if I have an older 10 years or so Citica I will send to you or will meet you somewhere I am Cincy Eastside so you can try it this spring. If you like it and want it I'll sell it to you for 50-60 bucks but it will give you a good starting point. Worst thing that could happen for me if you use and I never hear from you again is I'm out an older reel that is on the sidelines 95% of the time and have good karma with the fishing Gods.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishing on credit said:


> ****Disclaimer fishing is my only true vice and owns 90% of my discretionary income****
> In my teens I bought several bait casting combos in the 100-120 range. They all were junk. My first kayak was an Ocean Kayak spec 300.00 next was a Wilderness Systems Ride 115 bought a blem for 750.00 the difference is night and day. That being said I would suggest waiting for a couple months or if you have the discretionary income now buy a reel for a bit more than 100.00. The curado k is 179.99 and an amazing deal. I just upgraded one real to a Curado DC and it is unreal. I wasted a couple hundred bucks on reels and rods throughout the years and it took a curado and the braking system for me to really get it. PM me your info and I will check at home after my business trip if I have an older 10 years or so Citica I will send to you or will meet you somewhere I am Cincy Eastside so you can try it this spring. If you like it and want it I'll sell it to you for 50-60 bucks but it will give you a good starting point. Worst thing that could happen for me if you use and I never hear from you again is I'm out an older reel that is on the sidelines 95% of the time and have good karma with the fishing Gods.


I HAVE A 10 YEAR OLD CITICA AND GONNA GIVE IT TO FASTWATA


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

The Lew's Laser Pro Speed SLP is on sale at BPS, starting next week - March 4-17, for $79.97. Nice reel for $80.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's very gracious of you FOC. The Citica you offered the OP is a nice reel & would be a great option for someone on a budget. I have a Curado K & it is an excellent reel. Been fishing my old 'Greenies' forever because they are rock solid & just don't break with good care. That being said, I plan to own a couple more of the new K series reels before summer gets here. My first baitcaster was a $ 65.00 Quantum I purchased sometime back around 1990. I got the hang of it that summer but not without my fair share of tangles. Save up & bought my first Shimano Curado for $ 120.00 & never looked back at the less expensive reels. Wish I'd have jumped in & bought the better reel initially. The learning curve goes by much more smoothly with a higher quality reel. Mike


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Best bang for the buck...
Piscifun Phantom X or Phantom


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I've used nothing but Curados for so long, i can't remember when i bought my first one.
Excellent reels.


----------

